# Hey you computer geeks!



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Ok, im looking at fans now for the oak canopy of mine, i have decided to go with four 3" fans, i can't go bigger as the wood type/construction is different on upper part of the changes. 

So is this really all i need? the price seems too good, i checked out radio shack i think they were $18/each fan there.

http://cgi.ebay.com/80mm-Computer-Mod-Color-Case-Fan-w-4-Blue-LED-lights_W0QQitemZ6867370888QQcategoryZ42001QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

A 12v dc source isnt all that hard to find, I was looking at other ones on ebay, it showed a computer connection, but i assume i can splice off the connector, as has three wires, one positive, one negative, and one to the switch right? (has led's)

Well actually this would be more likely since i need four of them:

http://cgi.ebay.com/4pcs-80mm-Ball-Bearing-Blue-4-Led-Case-Fan-Case-Mod_W0QQitemZ6867296984QQcategoryZ42003QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

And of course i am gonna need some kick a** lookin cover grills too 

http://cgi.ebay.com/80mm-Blue-LED-Glow-Lighted-Clear-Acrylic-Fan-Grill-NEW_W0QQitemZ6867037459QQcategoryZ3673QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

OR
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-80MM-ATOM-LASER-CUT-STAINLESS-STEEL-FAN-GRILL_W0QQitemZ6863100390QQcategoryZ51056QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## KiltyONeal (Jan 25, 2006)

Here's your 12V DC source!

http://cgi.ebay.com/12V-Solar-Panel...6048557834QQcategoryZ3240QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

This is the best place by far IMO to search for computer stuff.
http://www.pricewatch.com/


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

osiris have u tried newegg.com


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

O man i got this long done long time ago lol been up and running for awhile..


----------



## RazorDX (Nov 7, 2006)

I did a similar DIY hood using computer fans. I took 6 white LED fans and put them across the top of my 10g community tank during the summer. I intended to pull the Plexiglas out and use that DIY fixture instead of a light, but I deemed the light output insufficient. It did effectively lower the water temperatures better than a fan blowing across the top though. I had the outside fans blowing down onto the water and the 4 middle fans blowing away from the water. It seemed to work well, but I took it apart once it got cold enough to turn the heater back on. I may use a string of cold cathode lights next summer and use 120mm fans instead of 80mm.

As for actually powering the fans, I used an old computer power supply. I just cut and soldered a few wires so that it thought there was a computer on plugged into it.


----------



## SpencerM (Oct 19, 2007)

RazorDX said:


> I may use a string of cold cathode lights next summer and use 120mm fans instead of 80mm.
> 
> As for actually powering the fans, I used an old computer power supply. I just cut and soldered a few wires so that it thought there was a computer on plugged into it.



I have done a lot of computer case moding and have some incite. The 120mm fans will be a lot more quiet, although larger, and produce a lot more air flow. 80mm should be avoided since you really want a decent bit of wind going over the surface of the water. Cold cathodes are crap in my opinion and produce funky light. Since you are using a computer PSU, you should just get some LEDs. I have some in my computer that are all wired up with a molex connector and are housed in a nice little mountable piece. Google search some case moding store and you can pick a 4 LED cluster for ~$3 ea. The light they give off creates no heat and are a lot smaller than a CCL. Since you will have a multiple massive 120s in there, every space saver would be good. LEDs, correct me if I am wrong, will produce a more true to nature light as well. CCL is kinda defused or soft. Using a rheostat for both the fans and the LEDs would be a good idea too to control speed/light output. 

:fish:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

This thread is from '06. Please refrain from posting in it.


----------

